

The New Era of Bookmarks is about to begin? - strages
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19336397/the-new-era-of-bookmarks-is-about-to-begin

======
strages
if anybody with enough rep point on SO can edit my post to put my mockup image
inline? that would be great :)

[http://i.stack.imgur.com/HXb4K.jpg](http://i.stack.imgur.com/HXb4K.jpg)

~~~
notatoad
this looks interesting, but it appears to have been removed from stack
overflow (for obvious reasons - SO is not an article publishing platform). do
you have it written up anywhere else?

